# OT - Gerald Green dunk



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Saw this on the NBA forum, its from a recent summer league game.

Impressive.

http://www.nba.com/media/celtics/green_dunk_320.mpg


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

before some select few....and you know who you are...post in with "we shoulda took him" Please remember that travis Outlaw and him are basically the same player, and Travis is farther along.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> before some select few....and you know who you are...post in with "we shoulda took him" Please remember that travis Outlaw and him are basically the same player, and Travis is farther along.


MUCH farther along.

I'm working on getting video of the Telfair bounce pass alley oop to Outlaw from Sunday's game... you'll love it!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Saw this on the NBA forum, its from a recent summer league game.
> 
> Impressive.


Impressive? Yes somewhat, would have been more impressive if someone had tried to play even a lick of "D" on him. That spin move at the top of the key didn't look all that quick and he left the guy standing there. Help defense was pathetic, so in my oppinion GG did what he was supposed to do and jumped outta the gym. Impressive yes but we all knew this kid would get a few highlight dunks. 

Lemme see yah dunk over Theo or Pryz like that GG.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

[strike]wow you guys are retarded.[/strike] He showed great awarness to go baseline and it was a great finish. All reports are saying this guy has been showing great things in the summer league but you guys continue to diss him. Even though a month a go you guys [strike]were all over his nuts.[/strike]


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Impressive? Yes somewhat, would have been more impressive if someone had tried to play even a lick of "D" on him.
> 
> Lemme see yah dunk over Theo or Pryz like that GG.


Or Yao.

Go Travis!! :banana:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> wow you guys are retarded. He showed great awarness to go baseline and it was a great finish. All reports are saying this guy has been showing great things in the summer league but you guys continue to diss him. Even though a month a go you guys were all over his nuts.


I agree, he showed a failry good court awareness there, and wen t over the top of a guy. Nothing real to complain about in my book.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> wow you guys are retarded. He showed great awarness to go baseline and it was a great finish. All reports are saying this guy has been showing great things in the summer league but you guys continue to diss him. Even though a month a go you guys [strike]were all over his nuts.[/strike]




As I read back, I can't see where anyone said anything negative about him. It was a great dunk.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm working on getting video of the Telfair bounce pass alley oop to Outlaw from Sunday's game... you'll love it!


 :clap: Looking forward to it. Please quicktime and not wmv.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice dunk.

About a foot lower than Outlaw was when he dunked on Yao last spring, but still a nice dunk.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll bet Telfair could have made that dunk.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> before some select few....and you know who you are...post in with "we shoulda took him" Please remember that travis Outlaw and him are basically the same player, and Travis is farther along.


I think calling them basically the same player is a little simplistic. If people would have preferred him that is their right. No need to try and bait them into an arguement about it. Time will tell who was right.. not a few summer games or a flashy dunk.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

very nice dunk


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Great dunks don't win championships. Character and team does! Webster was the right choice for this team. He and Outlaw are classy kids with sky high potential and will be leaders on this team. Portland is in great shape for the future.


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

Sick dunk. Summer league, rat ball, penetentiary style ball, whatever. That dunk was viciuos. Green has amazing athletic ability, and I look forward to him playing along side Jefferson, Perkins, and Banks for the Celtics. If Green blossoms into a stud, we as basketball fans will all win.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> MUCH farther along.
> 
> I'm working on getting video of the Telfair bounce pass alley oop to Outlaw from Sunday's game... you'll love it!


I really wanna see this dunk, I work at the beach and have little time for sports highlights and am away from a computer most of the time.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Hmm, I actually expected it to be a good deal more impressive, based on the accounts. I don't see how that can be described as "head clearly over the rim, throwing it _down_ into the hoop." He basically extended all out to get it to the hoop and knocked over a flat footed defender that looks to be about 6'9".

Dan


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

Starbury, Im glad to see you have an expansive vocabulary and cant think of another word to call people on this thread. Pointing out that you have a difference of opinion is fine, using a derogatory word that describes someone's mental state (which they didnt choose) is not cool.

Anyways, that was a nice dunk, but I'll take the wisping of the net from a 3 pointer over two points and a sprained ankle.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

[strike]Thats the only word that can describe most Blazer homers.[/strike]


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> wow you guys are retarded.


Where are the netnannies when you need them?

Is he or is he not attacking an entire fanbase with this comment?

If certain people want us to all 'play nice' they should start by editing **** like this post.

Back to the topic. Wow. A dunk. Never seen that before.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

It is also a word that describes trolls.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Where are the netnannies when you need them?
> 
> Is he or is he not attacking an entire fanbase with this comment?
> 
> ...


They're in their caves for the night, they'll get it first thing in the morning I'm sure... :biggrin: :angel: 




No offense mods, its just sooo easy to poke a little fun... :cheers: 



Alright, I'll stop now.... :biggrin: 





I'm done...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

But on a serious note..It was a cool dunk in a summer league game against horrible defense...Sure it was an impressive dunk, but nothing I haven't seen before out of a player like Harold Miner...It is well documented on this board that from the get-go I wasn't impressed with Gerald Green (and all the unwarranted hype surrounding him) just for the pretty petty fact that he is being compared to T-Mac and has a similar body and because he's athletic and made a couple 3's in a high school All-Star game...But it seemed that the NBA GM's and scouts agreed with me, since he fell to #18....

Martell is a sound, competent player who is much further along and mature beyond his years...He may not be an athletic freak, but can you tell me what athletic freaks the Spurs or the Pistons have had in the past couple years?....I'm getting the feeling that the whole athletic obsession is finally boiling over and the men upstairs in the league are realizing that fundamentally sound basketball players who accept their roles are who wins championships, and thats what Nash is trying to assemble...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> but can you tell me what athletic freaks the Spurs or the Pistons have had in the past couple years?


For their positions, B. Wallace, R. Wallace, Ginobili, and Parker are about as freakisly athletic as they come. McDyess was back in the day... It doesn't get much better than Ginobili's play, I think in Game 2, where he's cutting across the lane for what looks like a lefty runner or baby hook, then floats to the rim for a seemingly impossible dunk. I doubt there are more than 10 players in the league with the athleticism to do that, even fewer with the awareness and coordination to pull it off in that situation.

Dan


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You guys must not now much about basketball becuase Green showed good abilty in his weaknesses. Bal handling with the spin move and nice control and also court awarness by recognizing to go baseline. He already is an athltetic freak and has a money jmper from mid-range and people are saying he cant create his whot when ever he want(which I have said he would be able to) and he has range on his jumper. This guy has superstar written on him but youu think Webster is better because he talks more proper English and can hit stand still jumper.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> You guys must not now much about basketball becuase Green showed good abilty in his weaknesses. Bal handling with the spin move and nice control and also court awarness by recognizing to go baseline. He already is an athltetic freak and has a money jmper from mid-range and people are saying he cant create his whot when ever he want(which I have said he would be able to) and he has range on his jumper. This guy has superstar written on him but youu think Webster is better because he talks more proper English and can hit stand still jumper.


You must not know much about sample size because one play in a summer league game doesn't mean ****. 

And BTW, who's talking about Webster anyway? The only comments about him were along the lines of: 'Webster was the right choice for this team.' Which is absolutely true. We HAVE athletic guys who can take it to the hoop and dunk. We don't NEED another guy who plays like Outlaw or Miles with good athleticism and poor defense. We NEED a guy who can hit the standstill outside shot and D up opposing 2 guards, which is pretty much the scouting report on Webster. (And Webster's outside shot IS better than Green's outside shot right now and probably will be until they both retire.) I don't think you'll find a single person on this board who thinks Gerald Green sucks and that Gerald Green will be a bust. Hey...he might make the hall of fame. But one summer league dunk is absolutely meaningless.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I hate when people say summer league doesnt mean anything when it does these guys are still good basketball players and he is showing the skills he has. Your just throwing it out because it's summer league and it still shows what he can do. I havent heard of other players doing stuff like that.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> This guy has superstar written on him but youu think Webster is better because he talks more proper English and can hit stand still jumper.


Not taking anything away from Green, but I think Webster is better because so many other teams passed on Green after we did.

PBF


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> I hate when people say summer league doesnt mean anything when it does these guys are still good basketball players and he is showing the skills he has. Your just throwing it out because it's summer league and it still shows what he can do. I havent heard of other players doing stuff like that.


I didn't say summer league doesn't mean anything. I said that ONE PLAY in summer league doesn't mean anything.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Fork said:


> You must not know much about sample size because one play in a summer league game doesn't mean ****.
> 
> And BTW, who's talking about Webster anyway? The only comments about him were along the lines of: 'Webster was the right choice for this team.' Which is absolutely true. We HAVE athletic guys who can take it to the hoop and dunk. We don't NEED another guy who plays like Outlaw or Miles with good athleticism and poor defense. We NEED a guy who can hit the standstill outside shot and D up opposing 2 guards, which is pretty much the scouting report on Webster. (And Webster's outside shot IS better than Green's outside shot right now and probably will be until they both retire.) I don't think you'll find a single person on this board who thinks Gerald Green sucks and that Gerald Green will be a bust. Hey...he might make the hall of fame. But one summer league dunk is absolutely meaningless.


:clap:
ENOUGH SAID.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Bal handling with the spin move and nice control and also court awarness by recognizing to go baseline.


He was not looking to pass, so he had two choices- go right, or go left. He went left, and yeah that is the direction in which the baseline was located. 

That particular clip is not an example of "going baseline." There was one defender down there, G went straight at him and to the hoop.

Great dunk btw, you're just wrong about how you are defending him.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No I'm not that was an impressve play for someone his age and I think if he got the minutes Outlaw is gonna get he will be better than him now. But all of a sudden people on the Blazer board have tired to say Green really isnt that good just to justify there pick without looking at it with a fair perspective.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

We're just happy with Webster. End of story.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> I hate when people say summer league doesnt mean anything when it does these guys are still good basketball players and he is showing the skills he has. Your just throwing it out because it's summer league and it still shows what he can do. I havent heard of other players doing stuff like that.


If summer league means everything then we can look to the averages both players have displayed thus far. Webster has significantly played better in Las Vegas Summer League, Webster owns him in every statistical category. I don't think it means a whole lot but that's the direction you want to take with your response.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Whenever I see a sick dunk, I think back to an ancient Chinese axiom:

Even James "Hollywood" Robinson dunked over Patrick Ewing once.




(Possibly the greatest "One Dunk Wonder" of all time)


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Hollywood had some loooooooooooong arms.

Dan


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Man that dunk is crazy , Green is gonna be a star


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> but can you tell me what athletic freaks the Spurs or the Pistons have had in the past couple years?


Rasheed Wallace and Manu Ginobli jump right to the front of my mind. Just because they play "team ball" doesn't mean they aren't terrific athletes. There's a reason they play such great defense.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

dkap said:


> For their positions, B. Wallace, R. Wallace, Ginobili, and Parker are about as freakisly athletic as they come


Zagsfan is right, the trend has shifted from trying to find the next MJ to team ball. In recent years, we've seen guys like Kobe, VC, McGrady, Iverson, Etc. put up numbers, and not win. Plus, (although this doesn't pertain to all the before mentioned) they usually have ego's the size of Texas, and can be difficult to build a team around. We're seeing GM's look for guys that fit it and accept their roles over guys who have the potential to be a superstar IF there are character or maturity issues. Ben Wallace is a freak at rebounding & blocking shots, but he's limited offensively and he knows/accepts it. The other guys you mention all have talent, but they aren't HOF guys. Of course if a guy has superstar potential, character, and work ethic than you pick him. You just don't see teams reaching so much anymore. It looks like they're not afraid to pass on a talented prospect anymore if that player doesn't fit into they're equation. Teams like the Pistons have shown them that you don't need a "Superstar" to win.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> I hate when people say summer league doesnt mean anything when it does these guys are still good basketball players and he is showing the skills he has. Your just throwing it out because it's summer league and it still shows what he can do. I havent heard of other players doing stuff like that.


Wha?? I'm a fat white guy and I could of made the move Green made, minus the dunk. He bodied the defender, used a spin move and??? Wow, amazing! Next T-mac, for sure, that play says it to me!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> No I'm not that was an impressve play for someone his age and I think if he got the minutes Outlaw is gonna get he will be better than him now. But all of a sudden people on the Blazer board have tired to say Green really isnt that good just to justify there pick without looking at it with a fair perspective.


Is this English?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> In recent years, we've seen guys like Kobe, VC, McGrady, Iverson, Etc. put up numbers, and not win.


Kobe and AI each had teams in the Finals when they had quality teammates, so I don't see how they can be used as examples of not winning. Houston hadn't been a powerhouse for a few years, but they were instantly a factor with McGrady. NJ was significantly better after acquiring Vince, and it wasn't too long ago that Toronto was considered a contendor for best in the East.

Dan


----------

